# Mon G5 s'éteint tout seul



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour !

Depuis hier, mon PowerPC G5 de fin 2005 s'éteint tout seul sans raison apparente. Il n'a pas fonctionné depuis 2 semaines car j'étais partie en vacances. Hier je l'ai allumé pour copier mes photos de vacances dessus, j'ai voulu ouvrir des photos et il s'est mis à planter, j'ai dû forcer le redémarrage. Et depuis, quand je le rallume, il fait bien le bip, l'écran gris avec la pomme s'affiche, la petite horloge tourne mais il s'éteint tout seul avant de lancer le système !

Donc je suis bloquée car il s'arrête avant même d'avoir démarré. Il est encore sous Tiger 10.4, on m'a prêté le CD d'installation de Leopard 10.5, je pensais essayer de le mettre à jour mais je ne sais pas si ça vient du système ou si c'est un problème matériel.

J'ai essayé de zapper la PRAM, inefficace. J'ai réinitialisé la SMU puis redémarré, rien à faire. Puis j'ai fait pomme + alt + o + f et j'ai entré la commande eject cd pour pouvoir mettre le CD de Leopard et utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, il a bien démarré dessus mais il ne semble pas y avoir de réparation des autorisations à faire, j'ai vérifié le disque mais l'option réparation est grisée.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Dois-je essayer d'installer Leopard ? Ou est-ce la carte mère qui est grillée ? 

Merci !


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

PowerPC G5 c'est soit :

Un Power Mac G5 
Un iMac G5

Dans les deux cas faut préciser le modèle.


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

C'est un Power Mac G5.

J'aimerai faire un Apple Hardware Test mais je ne retrouve plus le cd ! Comment faire ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Nippy a dit:


> C'est un Power Mac G5.
> 
> J'aimerai faire un Apple Hardware Test mais je ne retrouve plus le cd ! Comment faire ?


Retrouver ton CD

A mon avis c'est l'alimentation qui te joue des tours.

Débranche le disque dur, retire la carte graphique, et les modules de memoire ram (en te souvenant dans l'ordre ou ils etaient!)


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

J'ai déjà essayé d'enlever les barrettes mémoire et il refuse de démarrer, il fait un gros bip et les ventilos tournent à fond. Je suis obligée de forcer l'arrêt.

Je les ai remises, il redémarre mais s'éteint toujours avant d'avoir lancé le système.

Pour le disque dur et la carte graphique j'ai un peu la trouille de les enlever, d'ailleurs je ne sais pas comment on les enlève.

Impossible de retrouver le CD Hardware Test. ça peut pas se télécharger légalement quelque part ça ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Le disque dur tu as juste a enlever les deux prises qui sont connectés dessus.

La carte graphique, c'est aussi simple, une visse à enlever.

Un gros bip ? Le voyant blanc sur le bouton d'allumage, il clignote ? Ou il s'eteint dès que tu le lâche ?


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

Oui alors j'ai essayé de débrancher le disque dur, il m'affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation, puis il démarre sur le disque de Leopard que j'ai laissé dedans.

Quand j'enlève les cartes mémoire oui il fait un gros bruit et les ventilos tournent à fond, rien ne se passe et la lumière blanche clignote, je crois que j'ai lu quelque part que ça signifie un problème de RAM.

Quand je les remet en paires comme c'était, il redémarre et la lumière blanche ne clignote pas, elle reste fixe jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne, comme en état de fonctionnement normal.

Pour la carte graphique j'ai pas encore essayé de l'enlever, mais si j'essaye de démarrer avec tout débranché ça marchera pas car sans la mémoire il ne démarre pas du tout. C'est normal ça ? :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Il faudrais que tu aie d'autres memoires ram pour tester tes slots de ram.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> A mon avis c'est l'alimentation qui te joue des tours.


Je pense aussi ! Ca m'est arrivé sur un PM G5 au boulot, alim morte


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

ça coûte cher de faire réparer un problème d'alimentation ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

Une bonne grosse centaine d'euros  (+ la main d'oeuvre) je le crains


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

Foutu pour foutu je vais installer Leopard, j'avais sauvegardé mes dossiers sur un disque dur externe, on verra bien...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.

Mais si c'est "juste" un pb d'alim, en installant Leo sur ton Mac qui risque de s'éteindret en plein milieu, ca va être un beau bazar


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Tu as trois options :

Démonter ton PowerMac et tenter de réparer l'alimentation
"                                    " et changer l'alimentation
Le vendre en l'etat, pour pièces.

C'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

Vous n'allez pas le croire, après installation de Leopard, l'ordi remarche !!! 

J'ai ejecté le CD, je suis en train de tout reconfigurer&#8230; il marche nickel, bon je me réjouis pas trop vite hein mais déjà il a redémarré !!!!

C'était peut-être simplement le système qui a merdé quelque part&#8230;

Je continue de le reconfigurer si ça replante je vous dirai, j'espère que non&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Si ton Mac refonctionne, c'est cool pour toi. Mais ne crie pas victoire tout de suite.


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

Oui je sais je reste prudente, on va voir si ça va le refaire ou pas, mais déjà c'est plutôt positif que la réinstallation ait fonctionné. J'y croyais pas !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2010)

Ben respect 

Une alim en panne ? Pas de pb, allez voir Nippy, elle va vous installer Leopard, et hop, votre Mac repartira comme en 40


----------



## Nippy (28 Août 2010)

j'ai dû redémarrer plusieurs fois suite à des mises à jour logicielles, pour l'instant aucun problème.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Nippy a dit:


> j'ai dû redémarrer plusieurs fois suite à des mises à jour logicielles, pour l'instant aucun problème.


Tu touche du bois (ou de l'aluminium)


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (29 Août 2010)

et pour ton CD de dianostique ?:hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:


----------



## Onmac (29 Août 2010)

Super pour toi mais il n'est pas un peu lent?
J'ai essayer l'iMac de quelqu'un de mon entourage, et il est asser lent avec 2Go de RAM et un DD 500Go(modifier) 
C'est peut-être différent sur les PowerMac, qui c'est ??:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (29 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Super pour toi mais il n'est pas un peu lent?
> J'ai essayer l'iMac de quelqu'un de mon entourage, et il est asser lent avec 2Go de RAM et un DD 500Go(modifier)
> C'est peut-être différent sur les PowerMac, qui c'est ??:rateau:


Les PPC seront toujours lents face à l'intel.


----------



## Nippy (29 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Super pour toi mais il n'est pas un peu lent?
> J'ai essayer l'iMac de quelqu'un de mon entourage, et il est asser lent avec 2Go de RAM et un DD 500Go(modifier)
> C'est peut-être différent sur les PowerMac, qui c'est ??:rateau:



Non je ne le trouve pas spécialement lent, il a également 2Go de RAM et il tourne bien.  

Par contre je me suis aperçue que deux barrettes mémoires ne semblent plus fonctionner, ce ne sont pas les slots qui sont défaillants car j'ai essayé d'intervertir et il ne détecte plus ces deux barrettes, je vais sans doute les changer.

Sinon toujours aucun souci de démarrage ni de plantage depuis la mise sous Leopard, pourvu que ça dure. Je trouve même qu'il va plus vite.

Pour mon CD je ne l'ai toujours pas retrouvé&#8230; :hein:


----------

